# International Harvester 340 tractor - shifting issues



## wtr100 (May 13, 2011)

I posted this in a general forum before I found this one please excuse the duplicate --- 

I just got a 50's / 60's utility tractor

It was running around just fine for about 30 minutes now it's doing something odd

It has 5 speeds and something called a reverser - that is you can go backwards in any gear

If the reverser is engaged - either forward or reverse and any gear is selected it will die when I release the clutch. Kinda like starting a truck in third gear.

If the reverser is engaged and no gear is selected it will go forward or backward but tries to die, I was able to limp back to the shed this way

if both the reverser and the gear are in neutral it will idle.

Any thoughts why all of a sudden it's 'locking up' like this? The guy I bought it from is thinking it's the rear hydraulic not in a neutral position but that doesn't seem to be it.
Reply With Quote


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried calling a CaseIH dealer? Perhaps their service department could troubleshoot it over the phone. I'm not familiar with the 340, so I can't be of much help to you, but that's where I'd start.


----------

